# Como conectar LM350K TO3 en disipador



## xseryi (Jul 1, 2008)

Pues eso, que estoy algo liado porque por lo que he visto la salida de el regulador es la misma carcasa, así que al conectarlo al disipador hara contacto con el...
¿Que debo hacer? Los agujeros para los pines bien anchos para que no toquen el disipador y coger la salida de uno de los tornillos?

Gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 1, 2008)

La capsula debe ir siempre aislada, ya sea un transistor, un integrado, lo que sea.

debido a lo que tu dices, necesitaras:
1 - aislante electrico de MICA, el cual queda entre el dispositivo y el disipador de calor.
2 - nipples o cuellitos de goma dura para aislar ls tornillos de sujecion del dispositivo.
grasa siliconada la cual colocaras como si fuese manteca en pan, sobre el aparato y sobre el disipador.
2 - tornillos de 3mm de diametro con sus tuerquitas.

los tornillos entran en la parte superior del integrado, y entre el tornillo y el integrado van los cuellitos de goma, debaje de un cuellito colocas una solapa de metal, esas q traen para sujetar cables en el extremo. esta estara en contacto con la capsula pero no con el disipador. y ahi conectas el cable del regulador.

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 1, 2008)

Para este "Terrible" problema existe una solución casi milagrosa que son los aisladores (Mica o goma + niples plásticos), estos aislan eléctricamente la cápsula TO3 de su disipador pero permiten el paso del calor generado.
Se coloca la mica entre el encapsulado y el aislador y los niples separan los tornillos del disipador.
Si empleas mica, se agrega grasa siliconada para mejorar la conducción térmica, si empleas los aisladores de goma NO.
Nunca te olvides de verificar con multímetro que halla quedado bien aislado del disipador


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 1, 2008)

Si amigo fogonazo, yo no le di la opcion de la goma pq me parece una burrada de los ultimos años y muy utilizada en las computadoras y otros sistemas q se queman a cada rato. la goma aisla bien pero no permite bien el paso del calor. ademas las gomas se resecan al tiempo por el calor, algunas veces se rompen y hay contacto del transistor o integrado y el disipador. un desastre.

prefiero la mica mil veces


----------



## xseryi (Jul 1, 2008)

Y que tal adhesivo termico tipo Artic Alumina?


----------



## MasCalambres (Jul 1, 2008)

Hola 

El procedimiento que ha dado Dj Draco y Fogonazo es valido tambien para los 2N3055 ?

Estoy intentando montar una fuente con esos dos transistores y asta ahora no me habia planteado como montarlos.

Gracias 

Salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 1, 2008)

MasCalambres dijo:
			
		

> ......El procedimiento que ha dado Dj Draco y Fogonazo es valido tambien para los 2N3055 ?.....




! Correcto ¡
El 2N3055 (Metalico) tiene la misma cápsula tipo TO3 que el regulador , lleva el mismo método y componentes para aislarlo del disipador.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 2, 2008)

ese es el unico procedimiento aceptable para cualquier clase de capsula de cualquier clase de transistor o integrado. obviamente q si la capsula cambia, cambia el tamaño y forma de las micas, cambia la cantidad de nipples y tormillos a usar, pero ese es el unico procedimiento aceptable para aislar correctamente electronicamente hablando y dejar q pase la mayor cantidad de calor al disipador.


----------



## RAFAEL13971000 (Jul 3, 2008)

Lo unico que en el regulador el encapsulado es el pin regulador pero el 2N3055 es el colector. Ojo!


----------



## matikpo (May 12, 2009)

me explicarian paso a paso para montar un lm350k a un disipador ..plisssss


----------



## JoniDf (Dic 15, 2009)

se pueden usar las laminas de las radiografias ??


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 15, 2009)

no solo debes comprar una mica que vale menos de 0.50 centavos


----------



## JoniDf (Dic 18, 2009)

g.corallo dijo:


> no solo debes comprar una mica que vale menos de 0.50 centavos


 OK ! gracias !
Saludos !


----------



## Mike23 (Nov 5, 2011)

yo estoy con el mismo problema. lo que hice fue poner los nipples en los 4 hoyitos y luego le puse la grasa disipadora. puse los tornillos y para evitar que la tuerca haga contacto puse la mica en la parte de abajo del disipador. para separar las tuercas del disipador y evitar que conduzcan. estoy usando un lm338k y un lm340-5K en el mismo disipador. alguna opinion??


----------



## tinchusbest (Nov 5, 2011)

yo hice una fuente de 20 amperes y coloque los transistores de potencia 2n3055 con la mica y la grasa siliconada solamente,en los agujeros que van los tornillos que amuran a los mismos no les coloque el aislante,pero TOME LA PRECAUCION de colocar CADA TRANSISTOR CON UN DISIPADOR,NO los puse juntos en el mismo disipador, y como el tranformador era GROSSO,coloque todo en una base de MADERA,así que aunque no coloque la aislacion en los tornillos que amuran la carcaza de los transistores igual tenia aislado uno de otro los transistores.Esto lo hice porque veia que los aisladores de los tornillos eran BASTANTES MALOS,o sea,primero le pase al disipador un poco de lija fina,en donde iba la carcaza,para sacar las asperezas,luego la limpie con un poco de alcohol para no dejar ningun polvillo,luego le coloque un poco de grasa siliconada,luego de la grasa agrege la mica,la que tiene la forma del TO-3,de nuevo coloque un poco de grasa siliconada y antes de colocar el transistor limpie el mismo para que no tenga nada,luego coloque y amure el transistor con los tornillos,sin el plastiquito de protección de los tornillos,y en uno de los tornillos coloque la terminal para poder soldar el cable,obviamente que a los disipadores los separe uno de otro para que no se toquen y amure los disipadores a la BASE DE MADERA,como esto aislo todo quedo de re chupete......


----------



## NarXEh (Dic 6, 2011)

Buenas!

Aca buscando info sobre esto, me encontre con este tema y como sigue abierto y no pasaron 6 meses lo pienso aprobechar 

Sin dudas, este es un tema que siempre me detuvo siempre cuando los transistores son del tipo TO-3.

Digamos que entiendo perfectamente que lo que se hace es ponerle la mica y la grasa termica para que haya una aislacion electrica entre el transistor y el disipador pero que a su vez haya transferencia de calor del cuerpo del transistor al disipador.

Supongamos que tengo que extraer mi señal de la carcaza del transistor (usualmente es el colector), que hago.... le sueldo un cable al transistor ? 

espero que me puedan orientar un poco...

saludos!


----------



## tinchusbest (Dic 8, 2011)

NarXEh dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> Aca buscando info sobre esto, me encontre con este tema y como sigue abierto y no pasaron 6 meses lo pienso aprobechar
> 
> ...


ferreteria pedir por terminales con forma redonda que se ajustan con el tornillo del transistor,tambien tenes terminales para las otras patas del transistor


----------



## NarXEh (Dic 9, 2011)

Buenas!



The Master dijo:


> ferreteria pedir por terminales con forma redonda que se ajustan con el tornillo del transistor,tambien tenes terminales para las otras patas del transistor



Muchas gracias The master por la aclaracion

saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Dic 9, 2011)

Para montaje de TO3 cápsula metálica esto es lo mejor tambien viene para TO66 y capuchones


----------



## NarXEh (Dic 19, 2011)

Buenas!

Muchas gracias panda!

Aca encontre un video exoplicativo y ya me quedo mas que claro.

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...4549l0l14993l35l32l0l25l0l0l344l595l2-1.1l2l0

Aca agrego uno que encontre recien que utiliza el TO66 que nos muestra *pandacba*






Muchas gracias a todos!

Saludos!


----------

